# who drives there lowrider



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

alright who really drives there lowrider everyday, and i am not talking about when you get home from work and you take it to the store but uses it as your only car/truck. people ask me how offten i drive mine and i tell them everyday and they dont belive me until they see me driving by with me kids in it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: i do,every chance i get homie :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

me and you both homie ,its the best feeling to drive it daily...wifey and my son


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

exactly, why have it if you dont drive it


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

i drive mine daily


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

I used to till things started going wrong but now i have revived it and is in the paint shop getting a facelift as soon as its out ill be driving as aoften as possible especially since it will probably get better gas mileage than my truck


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

used too drive mine alot but have cut alot of stuff and the police kill me on it so hardly plus I live in IOWA and have to travel for shows so I trailer I do miss ridin though props to those who can


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I do. 94 Buick Roadmaster


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

shit homie i go to the dump with my ride, fishing, work even to wal mart . :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

EVERY GIVEN SUNDAY...AND STARBUCKS ON FRIDAYS...
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont drive mine everyday.. but usually take to work least once a week.. roll it weekends.. and trips to liquor store. 
:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't have one


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

everyday all day.. :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

To work 34 miles and back everyday switched up on 13's in a 95 big body for 2 years strait. how do you think my daughter got home after she was born!!!!!


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

I drive mine every day  It's my one and only car right now.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I only drive mine about 3 times a week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Mines not lifted yet.I do drive it often.But the gas is killing me.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I drive mine everyday all day and push it if it runs out of gas..... :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

every day its pretty much my daily driver.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i will in about 3 weeks time when i finish it 5.7diesel power


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I loved driving my rides everyday.*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I used to drive my cady everyday but the tickets got to be unbearable. I would get pulled over all the time and I finally bought me another daily. But I do miss riding it, thats why I am building another on for the street, It won't be an everyday car but it will se the streets as often as I can.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 3 2006, 08:03 PM~5711523
> *I used to drive my cady everyday but the tickets got to be unbearable. I would get pulled over all the time and I finally bought me another daily. But I do miss riding it, thats why I am building another on for the street, It won't be an everyday car but it will se the streets as often as I can.
> *



tickets for getting cougth hitting switches or just the bouncy bouncy?


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey how do you add your pic here, I used to be able to do it now I can't...did I get banned or what! :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 4 2006, 07:19 PM~5716508
> *Hey how do you add  your pic here, I used to be able to do it now I can't...did I get banned or what! :biggrin:
> *



they took the browser thing off. i dont know how to post pics no more. you have to use photobucket or something. sucks :angry: they need to put the browser back on


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

i gotta drive min everyday because its the only car i have. i live in LA and drive on the freeway everday to gardena for work and back. but that prevents me from gettin to work on it, i need a daily so that i cant fix on it every chance i get


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

yup...even before i sold my old daily driver...i think they'll always be lolo!!!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 4 2006, 06:19 PM~5716508
> *Hey how do you add  your pic here, I used to be able to do it now I can't...did I get banned or what! :biggrin:
> *


http://photobucket.com/


----------



## crazy4hydros (Sep 15, 2003)

i have an integra spanked... with coilovers is that considered a lowrider? if so i drive it everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

I DRIVE MINE ALL DAY EVERYDAY...I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE ASK IF IT'S MINE OR MY MAN'S CAR AND I CAN SAY IT'S ALL MINE!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 10 2006, 06:15 PM~5749083
> *I DRIVE MINE ALL DAY EVERYDAY...I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE ASK IF IT'S MINE OR MY MAN'S CAR AND I CAN SAY IT'S ALL MINE!!!!!
> *



Any pics :biggrin: Of the lowrider


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I drive mine pretty much every weekend except when she is down for matnance


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 nice to see so many daily drivers on switches


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I drive mine everyday to work


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

at 4 mpg... and 3.29 a gallon this ***** is too broke to be travelin 60-80 miles per day in traffic :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

<---drive it every day, no juice yet but i'm working on it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fuckers jinxed me.. daily broke down.. low dont have juice..but still been having to drive it everyday. 
:angry:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

it's my only car :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Used to cruise mine every day. Now I just drive my impala 3 days a week. Gas is too high with the V8 with ten batteries to lug around.


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just purchased my daily low low but it is all stock, but I am enjoying it before I customize her! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :0 :thumbsup: All day everyday,to the grocery store and on the freeway.....


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The feeling you get from driving it everyday is worth the gas cost


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE REGALS THE DAILY...








BUT I CAN STILL GET CAUGHT RIDING MY 6 DOWN BRISTOL...








:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump for the daily drivers. :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<<<on da road everyday


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<<<on da road everyday


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Since I got carjacked I only drive it on the weekends mostly during the day is not funny when someone points a gun at you


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 03:57 PM~5860819
> *Since I got carjacked I only drive it on the weekends mostly during the day is not funny when someone points a gun at you
> *


That sucks man sorry to hear that

I am going to stop driving mine soon also going to put it in a shop to do a full frame wrap then it will only be a weekend car


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

BigBaller - where were u when u got jacked??
that $ux mayn.. Just wanna roll and someone dont even wait for you to park ur ride before they wanna steal it.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

every day to work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

my only car. and i 3 wheel every chance i get :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 18 2007, 12:32 PM~7720238
> *my only car. and i 3 wheel every chance i get :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 01:56 AM~5698049
> *EVERY GIVEN SUNDAY...AND STARBUCKS ON FRIDAYS...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


liar lol j/k
every given sunday is a good movie thow lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine hits the street all day every and even highways. Trailors are for boats...... :biggrin: 


I see the haters looking at my ride becuz I roll 14's and balloon tires(185/75/14), but how many can roll you car city to city and state to state with 4 pumps and 8 batteries without accumulators or shocks.............


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 03:13 PM~7721329
> *Mine hits the street all day every and even highways. Trailors are for boats...... :biggrin:
> I see the haters looking at my ride becuz I roll 14's and balloon tires(185/75/14), but how many can roll you car city to city and state to state with 4 pumps and 8 batteries without accumulators or shocks.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 18 2007, 04:17 PM~7721360
> *:thumbsup:
> *


That's what make me stand out from other lowriders. Don't get me wrong I'm coming up on a set of 13's, but who rolls their low like I do........... :0


----------



## 81regal909 (Mar 31, 2007)

my low is juiced and my only car..I drive it every single day of the week.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

<<<-------- roll 13's everyday rain or shine (real rider)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 18 2007, 08:10 PM~7724023
> *<<<-------- roll 13's everyday rain or shine (real rider)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81+Apr 18 2007, 08:10 PM~7724023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: nothing like riding on 13's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Apr 18 2007, 11:12 PM~7725373
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  nothing like riding on 13's
> *




i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I have always driven my rides because that is what lowriding is all about. Driving your lowriders and taking your rides out for a cruz and if not daily at least on the weekends down the Blvd or just out running the streets with the Carnales and sometimes the Homies. * :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i guess u can say i drive mine everyday im only home 3 days a week and i pretty much all 3 days unless im tryn to get some where in a hurry








and u might catch me on da blvd at 3am


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, I used to drive it every chance I could, but now my son drives it to school DAILY!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I roll mine as much as I can so everychance I get


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

i drive mine every nice day we have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 02:56 AM~5698049
> *EVERY GIVEN SUNDAY...AND STARBUCKS ON FRIDAYS...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



shit ya man if I had that ride I would make errands up just to drive it...lol...sweet ride homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

all day everyday ...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry for tha late post homies :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i drive my fleet everday...snow, rain , sunshine


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 19 2007, 10:35 PM~7732725
> *I roll mine as much as I can so everychance I get
> *


heres a pic a little dusty because of a long winter


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

sry no pics.. but i drive my shyt everywhere, it's da only car i got...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

here you go alex


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

WTF how u get a pic of my car... nd how the hell u post it on here... i still don't know how to post pics. but thnx alot homie... good lookin out,


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

i drive mine everyday.... even to fire calls.. haha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

lol this is how i got it

lowlevelsfinest


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

drive mine pretty much every day


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

EVERY FUCKIN CHANCE I CAN GET IM DRIVING MINE...

AS SOON AS SHE IS BACK ON THE ROAD SAFELY YA KNOW IT WILL BE A DAILY,FUCK THE PRICE OF GAS,THE LOOKS ON THE COPS' FACE WHEN I ROLL BY EM IN MY CAR IS WELL WORTH IT..:biggrin:

THAT REMINDS ME I BETTER GET INSURANCE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Till the D's fall off.......


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: !!!OR TILL THE C's FALL OFF !!! :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i drive mine everyday.. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 2 2006, 08:16 AM~5702512
> *I only drive mine about 3 times a week.
> *


x2


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

only a handful of times per year,no time for more :angry:


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

everyday


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 22 2007, 07:02 PM~7749180
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  !!!OR TILL THE C's FALL OFF !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

who drives there car everyday have juice? and those who do do yall have constent problems with there ride or what about tires i had o rotate my front tires like once a month and replace hem the next month. am i the only one or is this what everybody goes threw?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Apr 23 2007, 06:31 PM~7756807
> *who drives there car everyday have juice? and those who do do yall have constent problems with there ride or what about tires i had o rotate my front tires like once a month and replace hem the next month. am i the only one or is this what everybody goes threw?
> *



























Every day, 94 Fleetwood.......three pumps ..eight batteries.......4 1/2s fullstack in the front.....5 turn 2 1/2s in the rear.
I have a 2" extension on my arms and as long as I drive wiht the front up a bit.....no issues on the tire wear. (Three wheeling will trash them in a few weeks though)
Sucks trying to stop in the rain....and the "bounce"..."bounce".....is irritating especially when trying to get some where fast.
Still the looks......(especially in a town like this)........and the picture taking are more than worth it....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

My husband (James) drives the TC everyday to work. Chrome under-carriage and all.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 23 2007, 07:53 PM~7758182
> *My husband (James) drives the TC everyday to work. Chrome under-carriage and all.
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*bullshit*cough* ohh sorry Niki I'm getting a cold.......LOL. Naw James does drive his shit, trust me I've seen him do it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i kinda figured that...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

big props if he drives that ride everyday


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 23 2007, 07:53 PM~7758182
> *My husband (James) drives the TC everyday to work. Chrome under-carriage and all.
> 
> 
> ...


thats how real lowriders do it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 22 2007, 09:02 PM~7749180
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  !!!OR TILL THE C's FALL OFF !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

I only drive my lowrider to shows and home!!! My car is sooo bouncy i have to wear two sports bras and my seat beat !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

if i drove mine everyday i wouldnt have a licences because the cops are notorious in L.A. county!! 95 big boddy


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I still drive it missing parts and all.... :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stlladylux_@Apr 24 2007, 08:51 PM~7765443
> *I only drive my lowrider to shows and home!!! My car is sooo bouncy i have to wear two sports bras and my seat beat !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Just have your dude hold them for you.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

^


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

shit, the '64 was my ONLY car for a few years  Not anymore tho :happysad: now I drive it whenever I feel like it, usually AFTER WORK, cause I commute in some BS bumper to bumper traffic for 40 miles each way ....LOL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 23 2007, 07:53 PM~7758182
> *My husband (James) drives the TC everyday to work. Chrome under-carriage and all.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 04:56 AM~5698049
> *EVERY GIVEN SUNDAY...AND STARBUCKS ON FRIDAYS...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

every day...its my daily driver


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my75 and my homies 73


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 04:13 PM~7721329
> *Mine hits the street all day every and even highways. *












In Dallas.............. :biggrin: 










and driven to Houston.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

I try not to but then I walk garage to go to work and see it sitting there looking all pretty and take it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

my new daily, even take it on 8 hour trips to go see my daughter cause she loves the car








but i even drove this to work daily just cause i loved seeing the reaction on peoples faces knockin back bumper at 7AM

















its just metal it can all be fixed or replaced if i died next week my low sittin in the garage wouldnt do any good so enjoy the shit as much as possible


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I USUALLY TRY AND DRIVE IT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I roll my 64 to work everyday and any where i need to go.  I love all the looks and waves I git from people i dont know.


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

I drive mine everyday to and from work. all year round.and all the others at the shop when i can. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

i bought a 53 chevy belair going on 2 weeks ago... 235 motor and 3 on the tree... i drive it everyday!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

EVEN THOU ITS MY SONS RYDE(TILL HE GETS HIS LIC)THIS BE MY DAILY FOR NOW.....








AND IF SUMTHIN WERE TO HAPPEN TO IT,I'D HAVE THESE AS BACK-UPS...








uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Jun 30 2006, 07:25 PM~5696401
> *alright who really drives there lowrider everyday, and i am not talking about when you get home from work and you take it to the store but uses it as your only car/truck. people ask me how offten i drive mine and i tell them everyday and they dont belive me until they see me driving by with me kids in it
> *



i drive mines 365 days a year, i dont have another car, and i drove it all the way to california from connecticut.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 1 2006, 01:56 AM~5698049
> *EVERY GIVEN SUNDAY...AND STARBUCKS ON FRIDAYS...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 reppin RO tampa *****, nice ride brow


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HERES MY RIDE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 26 2007, 03:46 PM~8644676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow is that the same car that came out on lowrider magazine a couple years ago huh that shit is nice


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 26 2007, 03:56 PM~8644715
> *wow is that the same car that came out on lowrider magazine a couple years ago huh that shit is nice
> *



THATS THE SAME CAR. BUT THAT WAS MAY OF 1999 LRM THE ORIGENATOR BUILT BY HAND BY ME PERSONALLY IN 1997 AND STILL ROLLING STRONG EVERYDAY. O.G.RIDER STYLE.   
ME AND MY CAMERA MAN CINCO DEMAYO THIS YEAR


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

i dont drive mines daily but i will drive the shit out of it to any show like santa barbara sd or any were else on 13-s and fresh paint


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

cant wait till i can start drivin mine as a daily :biggrin:


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

i just got my 6th or 7th ticket the other day for the rear end being to high and for the hydros, and they tell me if they see me driving the car again without fixing it they will impound it for good and auction it off :tears: on another topic i drove my car to the elysian park show today :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I DROVE MY RIDE EVERYWHERE BEFORE I TOOK IT APART AND STILL WILL DO THE SAME THING ONCE SHE'S FINISHED..... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Aug 26 2007, 04:40 PM~8644902
> *i just got my 6th or 7th ticket the other day for the rear end being to high and for the hydros, and they tell me if they see me driving the car again without fixing it they will impound it for good and auction it off :tears: on another topic i drove my car to the elysian park show today :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Heck yea drive it homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

its the only car i own right now...i have too!!!

all these pics are taken on base!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Aug 26 2007, 04:40 PM~8644902
> *i just got my 6th or 7th ticket the other day for the rear end being to high and for the hydros, and they tell me if they see me driving the car again without fixing it they will impound it for good and auction it off :tears: on another topic i drove my car to the elysian park show today :biggrin:
> *


how wus it at the park i didnt make it woke up to late and still fealing drunk wus it crakin or what


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES-L.A_@Aug 26 2007, 06:54 PM~8644979
> *how wus it at the park i didnt make it woke up to late and still fealing drunk wus it crakin or what
> *


i was about half of the cars that are normaly there, hell there were buckets there that worst then my crapbox that i drive but there was 2 other shows that day


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

I DRIVE MY TOWNCAR EVERYDAY...UNLESS MY BATTS ARE LOW THEN ILL TAKE MY CUTTY! I LOVE GOIN ON BASE NOONE KNOWS WHAT TO THINK!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

I spend at least $25 in gas a day  :angry:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i drive mine to work every friday


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 31 2007, 03:33 PM~8688042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

My Old Daily.. THE GAS GUZZLER... 
No reverse.. No overdrive.. 
But it got me where i neded to go with a couple good 3 wheels on the way..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

My New Daily.. THe lincoln kicked the bucket so now its goin to some loser that wants to DONK it out.. 

THis thing is the Shiznit on gas.. $25 fills it up.. And i can run a entire week on a full tank.. well close.. Even with 10 batterys...
But it drives like crap.. I wouldnt take this thing over 55 mph if u paid me too


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it not the best looking but hay me my homie Jason have put alot of time into it .It has 3 pumps 10 batteries a piston to the front 1 1/2 extended A-arms semi wrapped frame it drive like a champ besides the fact that it bounces alot


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I DRIVE MINE EVERY DAY AND SWITCH OFF FROM ONE TO ANOTHER FROM MY BAGGED ASTRO TO MY LIFTED 79 MONTE


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i drive mine daily even when im leaking from the cylinder i still take the expressway


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Sep 1 2007, 06:23 AM~8691249
> *i drive mine daily even when im leaking from the cylinder i still take the expressway
> *


i thought you fixed that shit  even got a new cylinder no?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

The 66 on my Sig is the only car I own. I drive that fucker EVERYDAY. I pay an arm and a leg in gas but its Ok with me, I dont even mind not having an A/C in the New Mexico summer heat on black vinel interior


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 31 2007, 07:55 PM~8689795
> *My New Daily.. THe lincoln kicked the bucket so now its goin to some loser that wants to DONK it out..
> 
> THis thing is the Shiznit on gas.. $25 fills it up.. And i can run a entire week on a full tank.. well close.. Even with 10 batterys...
> ...


:roflmao: looks like it to bro.....you really gotta fix the body on that ish, paint job, and then youll be flossin.....old skool ride, all patterned out :biggrin: and toss that 20 in the back :uh:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 3 2007, 12:17 PM~8702788
> *:roflmao: looks like it to bro.....you really gotta fix the body on that ish, paint job, and then youll be flossin.....old skool ride, all patterned out  :biggrin: and toss that 20 in the back  :uh:
> *


i trashed that thing even worst than it was in that pic.. Now im driving it with no hood.. A complete busted front end.. Missing side skirt.. But its a back burner project for now.. GOtta get back and forth to work for now.. And ill do it with no doors if i gotta


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8706579
> *i trashed that thing even worst than it was in that pic.. Now im driving it with no hood.. A complete busted front end.. Missing side skirt.. But its a back burner project for now.. GOtta get back and forth to work for now.. And ill do it with no doors if i gotta
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Other than spending money.. I kinda enjoy building cars more than cruising them..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

i drive mines everyday


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

everyday since i got it two years ago, rising gas prices :thumbsdown:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dailys!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Drive mine to work and anywhere i can :biggrin:


----------



## ONE NATION C.C (Mar 26, 2008)

this is mine from thats 3 hits  ONE NATION C.C


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 28 2008, 04:02 AM~10274902
> *dailys!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I drive A lowrider everyday just not the main bitch in the stable


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm either drivin this or this











Or this


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

I used to everyday in the summer but to tell you the truth i got sick of driving mine every single day, so i started rollin the daily again throughout the week and would ride the low from friday thru sunday. It was cheaper on gas (my daily is a 4 cyl malibu), plus less wear and tear on the interior and what not making runs and haulin crap around, plus sometimes I'd just wanna keep a low profile, you know. Plus it would give me somethin to look forward to throughout the week, bringin her out all clean and ready to ride for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I would if I had too I would but I don't. I did when I was younger, I drove my Chevelle everyday.. Shit, you'd have to pry me out of my car. As for car show's, I'd slit my throat when I was younger before I'd leave my car over nite at some show, f'that shit. I came in my car and I'd leave in my car; throwing a gang of sparks as I left...
That's what real rider do, ride... It's lowriding, not low parking... Cruising, throwing sparks and hop'n your shit, that's real ride'n homie...


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

I RIDE MINES EVERYDAY, 85 BOXER ON 14S, SWITCHES, CHROME UNDIES.. NOBODY BELIEVE ME EITHER, I TRY TO KEEP IT CLEAN THO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

heres mine str8 in daygo


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

evry day all day...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 28 2008, 06:02 AM~10274902
> *dailys!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats always good to have a father son thing, lucky for me, my dad supports my lowriding habit as well, hes into hot rods though, which to me is still a great thing. i should only be so lucky to have a kid that loves lowriding like i do.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:09 AM~10314028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dammmmmnnn I love this G house.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm in it ev day, even though its not cut *yet*.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MY MAN GOT A BABY SEAT IN THE BACK OF HIS RIDER :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 4 2008, 08:20 AM~10333158
> *MY MAN GOT A BABY SEAT IN THE BACK OF HIS RIDER :0
> *


The fam rides too. :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

it's just me but when you put alot of time in money in a car it shouldn't be your everyday ride unless it's your only car but me im out rollin almost every weekend unless the weather is bad


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 4 2008, 01:07 PM~10335472
> *it's just me but when you put alot of time in money in a car it shouldn't be your everyday ride unless it's your only car but me im out rollin almost every weekend unless the weather is bad
> *


fuck that I rides my shit!!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Apr 4 2008, 08:16 AM~10333123
> *Dammmmmnnn I love this G house.
> *



Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I ride my 85 Regal on 13's with two pumps every day


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

mine is daily driver.rain or shine


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 4 2008, 02:07 PM~10335472
> *it's just me but when you put alot of time in money in a car it shouldn't be your everyday ride unless it's your only car but me im out rollin almost every weekend unless the weather is bad
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 4 2008, 12:07 PM~10335472
> *it's just me but when you put alot of time in money in a car it shouldn't be your everyday ride unless it's your only car but me im out rollin almost every weekend unless the weather is bad
> *


I'D ROLL IT MORE THAN JUST THE WEEKEND.....SHIT IF I DIDN'T I'D FEEL LIKE MY TIME AND MONEY ARE BEING WASTED  

THAT'S JUST MY OPINION


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 28 2008, 03:14 PM~10278337
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that's why you don't go no where !!!!!


we ride our rides local but shit lets face it my shit 
ain't makin no 12 hour trips like we be doin


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

My daily driver if it dont rain


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

i drive this from O*C to L A 2 riverside and even San diego and TJ


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10336699
> *fuck that I rides my shit!!
> *


x2


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

everyday had to Avalanche burns too much gas and i racke dup 10000 miles since november ......on another note it sux when it rains i took the wipers off for a cleaner look


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Everyday!!!!


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Whenever I get a chance...as someone once said: "It might as well be a sofa if you're just gonna sit in it." Besides, I didn't dump a few $$$ into the engine for it to sit in a trailer.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Apr 21 2008, 08:14 PM~10470059
> *Whenever I get a chance...as someone once said: "It might as well be a sofa if you're just gonna sit in it." Besides, I didn't dump a few $$$ into the engine for it to sit in a trailer.
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Apr 18 2008, 02:34 AM~10442641
> *My daily driver if it dont rain
> 
> 
> ...


i like that homie don't see too many droptop regals


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't know if it's a lowrider but I drive it to work everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WELL, I DON'T WANT TO DRIVE IT EVERYDAY BECAUSE I WON'T HAVE NOTHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO ON THE WEEKEND. I LIKE TO BE AMPED UP TO DRIVE MY LOW :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 26 2008, 09:11 PM~10741415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that thing??? :ugh:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

everyday on 13's, pic from this morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I've only got to drive my car with switches twice. It's been getting worked on.

:tears:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

all day and all night :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BUT IF YOU DRIVE YOUR LOW EVERDAY, HOW YOU GET TO TREAT YOURSELF ON WEEKENDS?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 26 2008, 09:11 PM~10741415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? Was it shortened?? Any more pics?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10742308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT car is just beautiful, great job!
~M~


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 07:53 AM~10786080
> *BUT IF YOU DRIVE YOUR LOW EVERDAY, HOW YOU GET TO TREAT YOURSELF ON WEEKENDS?
> *


why just treat yourself on weekends treat yourself everday


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 8 2008, 12:39 AM~10822018
> *why just treat yourself on weekends treat yourself everday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I roll mine like I said everychance I get either the elco or my 59 or sometimes I have my friend roll my 59 so we can cruise together :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BAD ass rides homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 8 2008, 01:52 AM~10822037
> *BAD ass rides homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 12 2008, 01:11 PM~10398377
> *that's why you don't go no where !!!!!
> we ride our rides local but shit lets face it my shit
> ain't makin no 12 hour trips like we be doin
> *


If I could afford gas to drive for 12 hours Id do it. But this $4 a gallon shit has me stuck. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 22 2008, 03:06 PM~10476456
> *i like that homie don't see too many droptop regals
> *


more like a choptop


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 29 2008, 08:04 AM~10761193
> *WTF is that thing??? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 8 2008, 02:39 AM~10822018
> *why just treat yourself on weekends treat yourself everday
> *


 :thumbsup: Been rolling mine daily for 3+ years. Now that the juice is in, i won't be driving it this winter unless the streets are clear and not powdered with salt but i'll be rolling it everyday until then. Now for something that's for show, i could see weekends only but i'd still be tempted to roll it everywhere else too. I look at it like this: I'm saving $$$ on insurance/plates/maintenance on rolling a second car so the difference in $$$ pays for extra gas and wear and tear on the low


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

i roll mine everyday snow rain or shine thats what its all about everybody is shocked when i tell them i park my shit on the street in my hood :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 8 2008, 08:06 PM~10825533
> *:thumbsup:  Been rolling mine daily for 3+ years.  Now that the juice is in, i won't be driving it this winter unless the streets are clear and not powdered with salt but i'll be rolling it everyday until then.  Now for something that's for show, i could see weekends only but i'd still be tempted to roll it everywhere else too.  I look at it like this:  I'm saving $$$ on insurance/plates/maintenance on rolling a second car so the difference in $$$ pays for extra gas and wear and tear on the low
> *


I don't save on the plates and insurance because I have the two rides a truck and a motorcycle that I pay to have plated and insured oh and I pay the insurance on the little lady's ride also


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 21 2008, 10:27 PM~10470210
> *  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


bad ass


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

drive mine every day all day :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

My 64 was my daily driver for me till i got sick and lost my job. It handles much better for me than most new cars!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

HI!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 24 2007, 07:06 PM~7766116
> *Just have your dude hold them for you.
> *


I hold my wifes down when we are in the cutty, and it aint even juiced! But I drive it everyday.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mines a daily dragger..not rollin 13's or nuttin but still low and draggin everywhere in the state of GA--shaved & bagged


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10789357
> *What is that?  Was it shortened??  Any more pics?
> *


Yeah I had it shortened...I gota do what I gota do to save gas damn it.... :biggrin: 
Here are the pics how it was done...http://www.phaylanx.net/features/fernandos/van.html


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

when shyt aint broke, mine is a everyday driver, right now them muffler is about to fall off but i will ride that mofo till it fall off...........


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

when shyt aint broke, mine is a everyday driver, right now them muffler is about to fall off but i will ride that mofo till it fall off...........


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I drove my ride from Cali to Mississippi. 4 months later drove from Mississippi to Georgia. 5 months after that drove back to Cali. All on bags. It was my only car at the time but now it gets to take it easy most of the time. Can't drive very far in Hawaii.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Jus picked up my 66 2weeks ago from the painter and reassembling! With each trim and stuff installed gets closer to driving. Have to force myself to wait until all is on before I drive it.


----------

